
ARM Assembly Language Using the Raspberry Pi - lrsjng
http://bob.cs.sonoma.edu/IntroCompOrg-RPi/intro-co-rpi.html
======
repiret
I find the treatment of binary numbers interesting.

I normally see it approached as "numbers are these abstract objects that can
have different names, and different number bases are just different ways of
naming the numbers; base two is handy for computers".

This approaches it as "binary is a representation of the state of switches. Oh
by the way here's an equivalence relation between bit strings and the decimal
numbers you know and love"

It's been so long since I've taught this to anybody I have no intuition about
whether or not this approach is any better.

~~~
benj111
I find

"bit pattern would be

0000007b "

To be confusing, bit pattern to me would refer to the actual bits, because
they are intrinsically relevant eg as flags.

But I'm not a clean slate, so I don't know. All I can say is I didn't have
problems learning the 'usual' way.

------
inetsee
Comments from a posting last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15716990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15716990)

------
bobowzki
This is a great resource, but if you just want to optimize a tight loop
remember NEON intrinsics.

~~~
ekelsen
They aren't always as fast...

------
iamcreasy
Anybody know if I can use C.H.I.P instead of RPi to follow this book?

